# Dark Intentions RP Thread



## Emo_panda227 (Mar 29, 2009)

It is only the beginning..

It is modern day Tokyo and everything seems normal. The truth of the matter everything is not at all normal. There are invisible threats haunting the streets of Japan.  In the legends there have been tales of mystical hero?s and elemental beings that would protect the land from the monstrosities of the world.  People never knew how true the legends were. Over the centuries a few lucky people have gained the powers of these legendary beings.  How they use their powers is up to them.  Some people are born with it, and the others powers come with time.  The people lead normal lives until they finally reach of age.  When they do become of the age to be like those in the stories they receive a guardian who help them fight, and teach them.  These guardians can come in all shapes in sizes. Animals, humans, mythical beings, they have no limit. Only their human can see them, unless they wish another to.  The two fight alongside each other to fight monsters invisible to the naked eye or even others like them. 
There is a world for them. A world that normal humans cannot enter.  In this world others will be able to see your guardian, and also yourself.  Who you meet in here can be from a different continent, or even nearby. The realm looks like it could be a copy of yours, and you can travel a lot faster. In this realm you can propose battles, but you can also do this in real life. These battles are quite odd. In the world you can go into it doesn?t happen quite the way I am about to explain. When in the real world you seem to be in the same place, but everything goes darker and no human can see you. When you are in the other realm and propose a battle the area around you will morph into the perfect place for those involved to fight.
 How you and your guardian battle is up to you. How will you fight?
It is modern day Tokyo and the High school Masume (mah-su-may) has seemed to gained some interesting students.  They were normal before, but something seems different now with them.  They are the same person, but they are different somehow that you cannot figure out.  This only happens with a few students. Most of the students that gain the elemental powers can blend in well. Other students seem t o be moving into this school as well. Something doesn?t seem quite right about them either. They don?t seem to be the average student....


----------

